# Netflix internet usage



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

According to this article at CNN, Netflix streaming is now 22% of all US broadband traffic.

Wow.

I've not tried this yet as Dish keeps me happy for the most part. Can you actually get a decent HD picture?


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

The titles in HD are not true HD, but I was impressed with how good it was the first time I watched, better than good SD TV


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

We watch more Netflix streaming than DirecTV now.

This is on a 52" Samsung 1080P LCD... AppleTV source. More than acceptable. Quite quite good quality. Dont' feel like we are missing anything quality wise.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2780554#post2780554

As noted in that thread, Netflix could face some problems if they don't do a better job of compression. They could find themselves restricted in some ways by some ISPs, and I don't just mean AT&T and Comcast or others that may be streaming their own video.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> The titles in HD are not true HD, but I was impressed with how good it was the first time I watched, better than good SD TV


They are 720p and I think the picture quality is a bit better than D*'s 720p. But that opinion was formed using a Roku. Now I use Samsung 5500 BD players that upscale the NF content so that programs that were almost unwatchable (try the early 4:3 L&O:SVU episodes on a Roku, you'll see what I mean) on the Roku come up beautifully on the Sammys.

Rich


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cableone just announced a 50 meg service but cap the data at 50 gig a month (100 if you're in a bundled service) and then $0.50 per gig after that.


----------

